# Anybody raise oberhaslis?



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Well, I was looking at some Obers and decided I really like them. So..I'm thinking about maybe adding a few to my herd but I just wanted any information about them or if you like/dislike the breed and why before I make a decsion


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Also, if you know any breeders that would be somewhat close to me...we are in South eastern Indiana. Thanks!


----------



## sblueram6 (Nov 19, 2009)

we are in east tenn we have 50 milk does 6 oberhaslis i love mine . :whatgoat: :leap: :leap: :laugh:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I love the coloring of the Oberhasli. Hope you find yours.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

No experience with them...but they sure are a gorgeous breed.


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

Hope you find what you are looking for!

They aren't to popular down here in Texas. You don't see them much.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thats the problem...I don't know where to find them. They aren't very popular but i  their coloring!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

They are beautiful goats  Good luck on finding some! :thumb: They really are not a popular around here either. I only know 2 people that breed show quality ones. :shrug:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks! I knew one person and they moved ....so I gotta find someone! haha


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

I have oberhaslis! They are the best! I will have babies in the spring  Here is a link to my website if you want to take a peek http://ober-ridgefarm.webs.com/
I am in NW Ohio. Good Luck!


----------



## goatsnmore (Feb 22, 2011)

We don't raise them but we were at a livestock auction last saturday and 2 oberhasli doelings entered the sale ring. They sold for $50 each. I was half tempted to bid, but didn't. They are pretty. I was told once, more so than any other breed of goat, that their milk tastes the closest to cows milk. Don't know if it's true or not.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Paige- I looked at your site, I might have to think about it when the time comes for those babies! goatsnmore- That's crazy...$50?! I would show mine in 4h or other shows so I probably wouldnt have got them but still!


----------



## goatsnmore (Feb 22, 2011)

I thought $50 was quite low, but then again, when you buy from a salebarn, you have use caution and I wondered why they were being sold there vs sold locally in an ad or online. I've seen a local ad in the last few days where they were asking $250 for an oberhasli doe. I'm just too nervous to buy from an auction, unless I can look the animal over thoroughly before bidding.


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

$50 is crazy! The lowest you can get around here is about $300 for a good registered doe kid. There are other breeders around here that price in the $700-$1000 range! I bit crazy in my opinion, but whatever floats your boat. :chin: 
Goatnutty- Just let me know in the spring if your are interested. :thumbup:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

okay I will! I don't know that I would spend 700 on one since I mainly raise boers!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I love my Obers. They are intelligent and gentle wanting nothing more than to be petted and brushed all day. They are hardy in the pasture and tenacious on the trail.
Here's a breeders list
http://www.oberhasli.us/members.html


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

They are on my short list of "want to have some day" goats. They were actually higher on my list than the Toggenburgs but I just happened to find the Toggs when i was in the market and they were in my budget. The lady I bought my first goats from had a stunning Oberhasli doe that just was the most lovely thing I had ever seen. And her udder was just to die for. I didn't even know what i was looking at yet and I still knew it was something nice. And I just love the colour. I'd love to have a matched pair of driving wethers.


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

Does anyone have Oberhaslis in/near the Carolinas???


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

I bought my oberhasli/Nubian for $50 and my Nubian for $50


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

If you have a hard time finding Obers then you could always get a oberhasli colored alpine. This is Brie, she is a registered alpine. Some people think she is an Oberhasli.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I love Obers! I have one in my herd, she is pared up with an Alpine, they get along well. 
She is by far the sweetest goat I have. I hope to slowly transition over to have half the 
herd Obers and the other half of the herd Alpines.
I think the reason there are not that many breeders is not a lack of popularity, but a lack 
of the actual animal!


----------



## amiandhergoats (Nov 14, 2012)

I breed and milk Oberhaslis exclusively on my farm. I chose the breed because of the size (smaller than Toggs, Nubians, etc.) and temperament. I have to say, they are incredibly sweet and loving. They are not very loud (unless something is wrong or they need to be milked) and have sweet, high fat milk. The milk I get from them does not make very "goaty" flavored cheese, but a sweeter version of chevre and mozz.

They look like deer when standing in a field together, with their long legs and graceful bodies. Definitely a lovely breed! I keep thinking I should have some other breeds of goat but I can't seem to get excited about anything but an Oberhasli!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm picking up 2 oberhasli doelings on Monday or Tuesday. I'm hoping to pick up an all black one and then 1 traditional, if not both will be traditional. I will be selling off my kinders. I already have an ober buck, so I'm set for at least one season of kidding;-) I also have 2 ober wethers that I just love...they will be 2 in June;-)


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

amiandhergoats - I LOVED your comment!!! 

I already posted this in another post, but I am going to say it again... 
Can't help it! 
I am in Alaska, and I have obies..!!!!







I know it's not relative to location, so I am not helping much, but I absolutely ADORE them.!!!
They aren't big goats, but can produce a really good amount of milk for their size.... They are sweet, gentle, graceful, social, loving, (BEAUTIFUL!) and only get vocal when they see you, and want attention, or as amiandhergoats said, needing to be milked... 

From what I noticed (at least in my does), is the teats are a really nice size for hand milking, the udder is buttery-soft (REALLY soft!), and the orfice size is wonderful, so they are exceptionally easy to milk... But maybe I just got lucky with my girls, who knows. Where I am, we don't have many goats to choose from...









My doe, Chloe, is a beautiful and slender 110-115 pounds, and is milking out a solid gallon a day, which is not that much to most people, but plenty for our family of 4, a friends family of 7, and 3 share-holders that each get a half gallon a week.
From what I heard, they are known for long lactations, and will happily produce for you as long as you milk them twice a day.
I had my doubts at first, but they proved me wrong!  Chloe's mother was milking for nearly 3 years without being re-bred, and was producing a solid gallon a day the whole time...







She had to be FORCED to dry off, because her new owners bred her (wanting more like her!)








I am REALLY hoping that she passed that fabulous trait down to her daughter!
I am thrilled to say that so far so good!








Chloe's production steadily increased after kidding last spring, and she peaked out at nearly 2 gallons a day about 2 months after she kidded (which is impressive, considering she is much smaller than the average human female, and I, at nearly 6 feet tall, and 200+ pounds, could NOT imagine producing HALF a gallon a day!). She steadily declined in production for 2 months following, and she finally leveled out at a steady, and solid, gallon a day since then (4 months after kidding). She has been milking for nearly a year now, and shows no signs of wanting to dry off. Still milking a solid gallon a day. Every day. Like her mama!!! 
She does cut down a bit here and there. Like when she's in estrus, or when the weather gets SUPER cold (I am in Alaska, so it can get a bit... um... nippy here) The girls DO have a spacious heated house, so can always come in and warm up.







The cut-down lasts a couple of days, and then she picks back up again.








Because of how long her Dam milked, I did not breed Chloe this year, and am going to see if she can go for 2 years without breeding, and still give me a gallon a day like her mother did...







(fingers crossed)
I WILL have to breed her again next year though. Her daughters have proven to be amazing, and I have a long list of people wanting doelings from her!  (YAY!)

And the icing on the cake..... I LOVE the milk...!!!!! It's creamy, and sweet, high in butter-fat, and just so delicious....

I know I am nowhere near anyone, but I just had to share.
LOVE me some Obies.!!!








Though one of my 4 upcoming FTF doelings has 50% Nubian in her too!) LoL


----------

